

Ruby on Rails Intensive 1-day Overview - b-man
http://webcast.berkeley.edu/event_details.php?webcastid=20854

======
icey
Wow, that's a ton of material. Has anyone seen these before? Are they worth
the time investment?

It looks like they're a few years old, so I wonder if they are still
pertinent.

------
hotshothenry
hmm it says 2007 so i'm gonna say that it's not rails 2, which means it could
be not very pertinent.

